# BrewPi Spark V2



## neal.p (18/11/16)

HI,
I'm looking for 2 fermentation temp controllers for a fridge and a freezer.

The BrewPi Spark V2 looks great but it doesn't seem as plug and play as I initially thought. The documentation isn't fantastic, and I'd much rather blame that, as I've worked in IT projects forever (but feel a bit dense trying to follow their guide). Their website suggests usage of a Raspberry Pi web server in a few places. Although the founder says he doesn't keep the docs up to date as he would like. I do have a Linux Mint web server though...which I can use?

Having zapped myself a few times over the years, it made me nervous when the BrewPi guys started messing with solid state relays and rewiring in the How-to.

Has someone had experience with this tool? What level of effort, programming ability is required? Is the wiring etc. pretty straight forward?

Ta!


----------



## PeteQ (18/11/16)

If you are willing to build something from scratch I'm currently using this - https://github.com/vitotai/BrewPiLess 

See this post - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/92015-brewpiless-brewpi-on-a-single-wifi-board/ 

I had most of the bits laying around so cost was for a D1 only. Quite easy to setup and so far rock solid.

Cheers


----------



## GibboQLD (18/11/16)

I've build a BrewPi setup using:

Raspi 1 Model B
Uno-compatible Arduino board
DIY DS18B20 sensors (bought a stack of TO92 bare ICs for cheap and wired up with 2-pair flat phone cable)
DIY Arduino shield using a Freetronics prototype shield (was originally a DIY version using protoboard but the half-pitch spacing on one side annoyed me enough to want to replace it)
5A PCB-mounted SSR



neal.p said:


> What level of effort, programming ability is required? Is the wiring etc. pretty straight forward?


For my setup -- it's not too complex as long as you're comfortable with linux and/or using Google to hunt for answers/solutions when things go a bit pear-shaped.

One issue I had to tackle is that BrewPi didn't recognise my Uno-compatible Arduino board, but it's fairly easy to add the PID/VID manually to get it working.

Rather than messing with the fridge's wiring, just grab an extension lead and use that instead.

As with anything plugged into the mains, get a sparky to check your work before you put it together/plug it in. I've heard a nasty little rumour that some will exchange their services for a beer or six.


----------



## malt junkie (18/11/16)

They moved to solid state relays for a few reasons.
Firstly this second iteration of brew Pi is no longer narrowly focused of controlling fermentation, there has been the shift to brew rig and mash control as well with full blown PID, thus the need for a higher rate of switching that is only possible with a solid state type relay.
Secondly the mechanical type relays were always prone to leak motor noise back to LCD displays and other electronics (this is well documented throughout thousands of Arduino threads).

Unsure on Linux Mint compatibility, I do know that several people have been able to get Brewpi running on Debian with changes to file systems.

If your just controlling a fridge and freezer I'd go with the old Arduino set up There are PCB's Linked in this thread (yeah it's a huge thread) and there are also instructions for multi instance(more than one fridge to control) set up.

to cut down on the wires going everywhere if your server has wireless connectivity you might consider this set up more to you liking, and once again PCB's and instructions are linked in the thread.
Soldering a PCB isn't too hard with some practice and maybe an afternoon soldering one up should see you right. BrewPi is hands down the best ferment temp control you can get, setting it up can have it's hiccups but once dialed in there is nothing better. 

If you want simple plug and play inkbird would be the simplest, however you won't get the same resolution of control, logging, or scripted setpoints.


----------



## neal.p (18/11/16)

Hi PeteQ,
Thanks for the link and your thoughts. It looks like a really neat, cheap, and hopefully quick solution. Have you placed yours in a box/container? Do you bother with data logging at all?


----------



## simmo1972 (18/11/16)

This is the thread I used, takes a bit of searching but all the info is there.
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=466106 <<just noticed, same link as Malt Junkie posted>>

This is the diagram you want to follow:
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=466106&page=138

You can use linux, I have a Pi Gen 1 and it uses no power really so happy to have that running 24x7 - All it does is send instructions to the Arduino and act as a web server.

Mines online now http://rednblue.ddns.net/ I have password protected the admin page. I can login and change things if needed


----------



## GibboQLD (18/11/16)

Simmo1972 said:


> This is the diagram you want to follow:
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=466106&page=138


Just don't tie the mains ground to your Arduino!



Simmo1972 said:


> Mines online now http://rednblue.ddns.net/ I have password protected the admin page. I can login and change things if needed


Mine has been online for a while too, using hints from another HBT thread, though it's currently disconnected while I finish making up some DIY one-wire SSR adapters (using a handful of DS2406 ICs from ebay). I should probably do a write-up when I finish...


----------



## simmo1972 (18/11/16)

GibboQLD said:


> Just don't tie the mains ground to your Arduino!
> 
> 
> Mine has been online for a while too, using hints from another HBT thread, though it's currently disconnected while I finish making up some DIY one-wire SSR adapters (using a handful of DS2406 ICs from ebay). I should probably do a write-up when I finish...


Cheers, I remember that being wrong now you say it!!! It's corrected (I think) a bit into the thread. Thanks!


----------



## gezzanet (18/11/16)

+1 Good overview malt junkie.


----------



## neal.p (18/11/16)

GibboQld, I noticed around the internets that there was an issue with the UNO boards.


----------



## neal.p (18/11/16)

Malt junkie,
That I could control the freezer and fridge/freezer from one unit sounds cool. Haha, have to run one probe under the carpet into another room though. Missus won't mind!

640 pages! You did say it was long...but...

That's a great link and credit to the guy for his paint schematic. It looks like it's a lot cheaper than buying the BrewPi premade unit at 120 EURO.


----------



## PeteQ (18/11/16)

Hi Neal

I removed an STC1000 out of an adaptable box and installed all the bits in there. I haven't neatened everything up yet as I'm still waiting on an I2C 20x4 LCD but I've not made my mind up yet whether I'm going to install it in the box or not. It's as easy as looking at your phone to see the display.

I haven't yet bothered with the data logging and I probably won't bother, most likely i would look at it once and get over it...

As malt junkie has detailed above there are quite a few options out there, but for literally $10 I was able to put together and flash brewpiless in about an hour. 2 of my STC1000s have STC1000+ code on them but they are far too fiddly to setup temperature scheduling. Brewpiless is super simple and, so far, reliable. 

Good luck!


----------



## malt junkie (18/11/16)

neal.p said:


> Malt junkie,
> That I could control the freezer and fridge/freezer from one unit sounds cool. Haha, have to run one probe under the carpet into another room though. Missus won't mind!
> 
> 640 pages! You did say it was long...but...
> ...


One rasperry pi server then one arduino(or equivalent like a wesmos D1 mini) for each fridge or freezer(one guy has 4 running over bluetooth). The wesmos is wifi so no cables under the carpet or through walls.

The arduino and wesmos are cheap so getting multiples shouldn't break the bank, they can and will continue to operate with or without the raspberry Pi. The Pi is there for the fancy interface and logging.


----------



## neal.p (25/11/16)

Information overload from reading way too many threads!


Thanks PeteQ, I was heading down the STC route then stumbled across BrewPi.


malt junkie, just to be sure, each ferm chamber requires its own temp controller (ardunio+brewpi) but you can send/receive from the one server (RaspPI)? I noticed that RaspberryPi's can be bought from their Oz shop ($70). The Ardunios are popping up for $45. rs-online has a lot of kit but it seems a little expensive. I've not used banggood but I've read that the shipping is quite slow.


----------



## malt junkie (25/12/16)

neal.p said:


> Information overload from reading way too many threads!
> 
> 
> Thanks PeteQ, I was heading down the STC route then stumbled across BrewPi.
> ...


Sorry missed this! So all up you'd need one RaspberryPi ($70 is way exy). Then for each fridge one arduino $14 here (and I wasn't trying to look for the cheapest). the wemos D1 mini $8 (slow boat). If you go the wemos option (probably the simplest for wireless) PM me for links etc.
cheers 

Mike


----------



## Mattrox (31/12/16)

neal.p said:


> Information overload from reading way too many threads!
> 
> 
> Thanks PeteQ, I was heading down the STC route then stumbled across BrewPi.
> ...


Some of the ebay sellers in Hong Kong ship quite quickly. 

If you are going with the wifi option, rather than using RaspberryPi, you can install Debian on an old laptop or PC. I used an old PC work was throwing out.


----------

